# Howdy From ND



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!!!  I love the picture of Midnight, he's so cute!


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

thanks! the brat would not hold still while i took pics. i took me 2 hourse to get those pics.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello very cute horses


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome.


----------

